# echo srm 225 help



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi. I have an echo srm 225 that runs, but bogs down and stalls when I give it gas. I have cleaned the carb 3 times, took off the muffler and ran it--same. When it did run, I noticed there was gas in the air filter. I have not yet changed out the diaphragm and gasket.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the spark arrestor screen in the muffler, and exhaust ports they may be clogged up and causing your issue. 

The carburetors on these units have small passage ways with check valves that are not serviceable. If the exhaust system checks out good, then I would recommend replacing the carburetor.


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks. I installed a new carb kit--still the same. I guess it needs a carburetor. I checked the exhaust ports and spark arrestor screen and they were both good.


----------

